# Lloyd is dog reactive/My journey/A safe place for advice and support



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

I am thinking of you, your post broke my heart a little bit. 
I hope you know that you are giving your dog an amazing life by putting all this time and money into training him. Not everyone would do that and thanks to you he has the opportunity to grow up in a loving home instead of a pound. 
I wish I could give you advice but unfortunately all I can do is give you words of comfort and support because I have never been through something like this personally. 
When I was growing up we did have a reactive german shepherd, it took months of rehab for her to gain confidence and not snap at everything in fear. 
It is possible, it's just a very long process. You will definitely get there eventually. I hope you know that your efforts are not wasted.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Also forgot to mention that we do not go to dog parks. As part of our training and also because Winchester has been attacked so many times. Our trainer is really against the whole "free for all" atmosphere and I do support her views now that I've met dogs that are permanently going through therapy because they were attacked in a dog park.
So just like you I also envy the dog mom and dog dads that can stand back and drink their coffee while their dogs play. Unfortunately I am not one of those people because I cannot help but worry. In that sense I sometimes also feel like we are not really "fitting" in to the dog community around us. 
But I think I find comfort in the fact that I have this unbreakable bond with my dog, and truly that's all I need. We have so much fun together and I am sure you feel the same about Lloyd. The most important relationship is the relationship between the two of you.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi Lloyd's mom - 

We are behind you! Lloyd is still young. I remember Casper at 1 year. Not that Casper is a completely different dog now, but still, he is different. It's like he's so much more used to the world. I hope the same for Lloyd.

An example. The greenbelt lawn across the street from our house, where all the dogs pee. At a year, just walking on that lawn would give Casper the zoomies. Now, it's a very interesting lawn, maybe a little exciting even, but not overwhelming. I had to avoid that lawn for a year!

I, too, have been jealous of those coffee-drinking dog owners. I was one of them, with my first dog. Well, except I don't drink coffee. So I know exactly what I'm missing! Casper is not dog reactive, but with the bunnies, the squirrels, and the taco wrappers, there's always something up. Oh, and cats. There is this incredibly stupid cat that lives at the training center that wanders up to dogs and then runs off. So now Casper thinks anything white or anything near the trash can could be the cat. As if the training centers wasn't already exciting enough.

But I digress.


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks Goldenskies! I had a golden previously who I took to many dog parks and never had a negative interaction. I think I was just very lucky and she was just a very well - mannered dog. But, since getting Lloyd, I too have heard many trainers voice concern over dog parks. I know that many owners who have dogs like my Lloyd don't think twice and bring their dog to the park anyway which is a recipe for disaster!

I wanted to comment on some other issues that I had with Lloyd starting out very young (in case it helps anyone else). Around the age of 4 -5 months, he would routinely jump and bite at me while we were outside walking on leash. I could not figure out why this kept happening as it seems like it would happen in the absence of any stimuli. I talked to the trainers I worked with at the time and they all said it was normal puppy behavior in many dogs. Unfortunately, I listened to them for a while and just tried various things to not reinforce the behavior (standing like a tree, etc.). That likely would have worked if his goal was to get my attention. However, looking back I can now see that he chose to direct his fear and anxiety on me. He was a very anxious dog and I just didn't see it. I thought it was due to other more normal puppy phases/stages/behaviors. 

Oh, how I wish I knew then what I know now. I would have immediately taken him to the vet behaviorist and learned to help him gain confidence. I think if I would have understood why he was doing that, I could have been better equipped to do the right things to help him.

I do believe that when the testosterone started flowing in his body that the anxiety sky-rocketed. His focus shifted off of me and on to the external world. I noticed that at the time he became dog reactive, he stopped jumping and biting at me (for the most part). He will still do it from time to time, but not on every outing like he did when he was a little guy.

I share this because I want other to know to trust their gut. I felt that something was not right with my dog and it wasn't normal puppy behavior. I also felt that the help and advice I had sought out from trainers really didn't add up. I really wish I would have listened to my gut then.

While I'm glad I didn't wait longer than I did, I feel I still waited too long. Had I listened to my gut, I may not be dealing with a dog that is reactive to other dogs. 

Not trying to scare anyone who has a puppy who jumps and bites, but just want to reinforce that we should listen to our guts and seek help if things don't seem to add up. Keep looking if the help you seek initially doesn't seem to get it or isn't as helpful as you would like.

Sorry for the long-winded post, but wanted to share my experience for anyone else that stumbles on this.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

I know the feeling. I think I told you my story on another post. At least with a diagnosis of hyperthyroid though, you have a basis of somewhere to start to be able to fix the problem.

Sunday was one year to the day since we adopted our reactive boy, and after trying out lots of different training methods, he is now very good and plays with other dogs. He is still not 100%, but I am no longer terrified whilst out walking which is such a relief!

I look forward to reading your progress each week. Small steady steps


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I've got one of those Goldens who would let me stand around and drink coffee at the dog park - but we don't do dog park for many reasons. However, my best friend rescued a yellow Lab named Zeke - almost 5 years ago. He was, and still is, reactive to other dogs and other people. I tell you this story for a reason. When she first got Zeke, no one could get close to him without him lunging at them. You couldn't touch his head for any reason at all. She almost gave up on him, her husband wanted to give up on him, but she stuck it out. One day I went over to visit. I used her bathroom without closing the door, because no one was home but us, and Zeke decided to come in with me. He tried to climb on my lap - so I was sitting there with his paws on my knees and my arms around him and he licked my face. 

When we stopped laughing about her dog molesting me, we both paused and said together, holy cow. It was about a year after she got him. Hard work and patience and consistency had taught him that some people could be trusted and that he could let me hug him without fear I would hurt him.

His reactivity is from being abused. And it's never going away completely, but it's so much better. I just want you to know that you can do this, that you may not ever have a goofy boy like some, but you'll have a good dog and it will be okay.


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks DJdogman and Laprincessa! It's so great to hear stories of dogs that have come a long way! I have been struggling to figure out the right training methods for Lloyd and have tired so many different things. I realize I need to figure that out quickly and be consistent in order to really have him improve. 

Last night I downloaded, "Click to Calm" as it seems very straight-forward and is written by a trainer who worked with Karen Pryor. She had a reactive golden retriever (Ben) who sounds a lot like my Lloyd. She had him since she was a puppy and was a very experienced dog handler. I like the way it is written, easy to digest, understand, and put into practice. And written by someone who dealt with this with their own dog. She's very open and honest about the emotions she went through as she realized her dog was not going to be the happy, go-lucky, goofy golden that she thought she had. 

She recommends a head harness in the book. The vet behaviorist also recommended one, so I'm going to start there by getting him used to a gentle leaders while doing several other things with the clicker. 

I've used the clicker before with him, but never stuck it out.... It seemed to be too much hardware to manage with a reactive dog. Treats, leash, clicker, watching the neighborhood like a hawk, poop bags.... etc. But, I am going to do it and stick with it knowing it will take me time to get used to and time for Lloyd to respond the way I want.

Anyone else read the book? Thoughts, experiences?


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

lloyddobler said:


> Thanks DJdogman and Laprincessa! It's so great to hear stories of dogs that have come a long way! I have been struggling to figure out the right training methods for Lloyd and have tired so many different things. I realize I need to figure that out quickly and be consistent in order to really have him improve.
> 
> Last night I downloaded, "Click to Calm" as it seems very straight-forward and is written by a trainer who worked with Karen Pryor. She had a reactive golden retriever (Ben) who sounds a lot like my Lloyd. She had him since she was a puppy and was a very experienced dog handler. I like the way it is written, easy to digest, understand, and put into practice. And written by someone who dealt with this with their own dog. She's very open and honest about the emotions she went through as she realized her dog was not going to be the happy, go-lucky, goofy golden that she thought she had.
> 
> ...


First, my heart goes out to you and Lloyd. I believe he really wants to be a good boy, and I'm so glad that he has YOU, someone who loves him enough to not give up on him. Give yourself a HUGE hug for that! 

Secondly - I'm enrolled in a couple of Fenzi classes and one thing I've noticed is that many of the trainers (Denise included) do not use a clicker, but have instead made a sound with their mouth to be their marker. Denise's sounds like the sound you make when you're on a horse and are ready for them to move forward. But just a single "clk". So if you find adding the physical clicker a bit too much, consider coming up with your own noise you can make from your mouth as your marker, then you'll always have it with you!


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

Just saw this article. It's wonderful to see how far we are coming with technology to help us understand our pets! I wouldn't be one to rely on a my dog's tail to tell me how he feels exclusively, but am excited that there is other research using still photography, etc. Very cool stuff!

The secret lives of dogs: Emotional sensor helps owners understand their pups’ feelings


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Our trainer keeps the treats in her mouth and spits them at the dog. I Know, I know - but it works and it keeps her hands free!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm a big fan of Click to Calm, which I bought when I was first dealing with my fear reactive Aussie puppy. I really like a clicker for these dogs because it lets you capture an instant of calm behavior but also it gives my fearful dog a portable context that she understands. 

Dogs don't generalize well..."sit" in the kitchen is totally different than "sit" in the driveway. But when my dogs hear a clicker, they understand "oh, we're working now, I should look at my people to see what's next." 

I know what it's like to have a project dog. It's hard and it's embarrassing at times. But all those coffee-drinking owners...do you think they would have the patience, endurance, and commitment to deal with what we do? Nope. So in a way, the Universe's placement service got it right.

Sending you a hug.


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> I'm a big fan of Click to Calm, which I bought when I was first dealing with my fear reactive Aussie puppy. I really like a clicker for these dogs because it lets you capture an instant of calm behavior but also it gives my fearful dog a portable context that she understands.
> 
> Dogs don't generalize well..."sit" in the kitchen is totally different than "sit" in the driveway. But when my dogs hear a clicker, they understand "oh, we're working now, I should look at my people to see what's next."
> 
> ...


Thanks Noreaster! Thanks for your feedback on the book! 

I do think about what would have happened to Lloyd had be went to a different home. I like to think most people would do anything for their pets, but unfortunately reality is quite different. I'm glad he's with me. Now I just need to figure out what the heck I'm doing to help my boy. I've sought out professional help, medical help, and now just need to put the training pieces into practice consistently to get him to make better choices and switching his attention to me as a default.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

With Casper, I use both the clicker and verbal marker ("good job"), but the clicker is much more "powerful". With the clicker there is no emotion, subtext, etc. It always means correct/treat. It never varies. It is yet another thing to carry, but I find the Casper learns way more quickly with the clicker. So it's worth the hassle. Sometimes I have to plan out and practice how I'm going to handle the leash, the clicker, the treat bag, and the treat. I wasn't a fan of the clicker on the stretchy wrist band at first, by now I am.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max spent the day with Zeke today while I was teaching. When I went to pick him up, I was greeted by two tired, happy, dogs. I got down on the floor for some snuggles with both - I was leaning back against the sofa and Zeke decided to climb into my lap, put his paws on my shoulders and lick my face while I gave him a back rub. When I stopped laughing, I got a bit misty - 4 years ago this would have never happened. 

I just wanted to tell you this story to give you hope - there was a time when we didn't think Zeke would ever be able to be around people or other dogs. He has come so far - and I just want you to know that it can happen.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

For us I think the training method to which Charlie showed the most response, was hand-feeding him only. The idea is that if he knows there will be a bowl of food waiting for him later, he has no reason to listen to you. Whereas if his only source of food is you, he will pay attention to you constantly. Every time he looks at your face around the house or on a walk, you give him a couple of kibbles. If you don't have time, just give him big handfuls, but it must always come from you. This worked for us because out on walks, Charlie would have no interest in food when we tried to use it to distract him, even if it was warm chicken or steak. Because he knew he'd get more food in his bowl. But when he realised he was getting no more bowls, he would be a lot more attentive to us on walks.

Recently, I've become lazy about this and Charlie has not been as good on walks, (just pulling and being a bit anxious, stretching to look at other dogs instead of sounding like Cujo) so I'm going to start doing it again from tonight and hopefully it'll make a difference!


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

DJdogman said:


> For us I think the training method to which Charlie showed the most response, was hand-feeding him only. The idea is that if he knows there will be a bowl of food waiting for him later, he has no reason to listen to you. Whereas if his only source of food is you, he will pay attention to you constantly. Every time he looks at your face around the house or on a walk, you give him a couple of kibbles. If you don't have time, just give him big handfuls, but it must always come from you. This worked for us because out on walks, Charlie would have no interest in food when we tried to use it to distract him, even if it was warm chicken or steak. Because he knew he'd get more food in his bowl. But when he realised he was getting no more bowls, he would be a lot more attentive to us on walks.
> 
> Recently, I've become lazy about this and Charlie has not been as good on walks, (just pulling and being a bit anxious, stretching to look at other dogs instead of sounding like Cujo) so I'm going to start doing it again from tonight and hopefully it'll make a difference!


I did this when Lloyd was a puppy before he was reactive to train him loose leash walking. It actually worked wonders and then he seemed to lose interest in his kibble and wasn't able to capture his attention at the same level. One of the vets I talked to said losing interest in food can be a sign of anxiety.... what can't? I'm so anxious looking for signs of anxiety that I'm feeding the monster. I. Must. Stop!

I saw a holistic vet somewhere along the line and she thought Lloyd needed a more natural diet without all the preservatives. So, I have been feeding him The Honest Kitchen, which looks like oatmeal and is runny. However, his poops have not been great since the transition (even though I transitioned slowly) so I'm now in the process of transiting him back to kibble. We're going to try a different brand than he was on as a puppy. So far, he seems to love it (Acana - the pork variety). So, once he's fully transitioned back to kibble I will try that. It's tricky for me to get the timing just right because I can't feed him 3 -4 hours before AND 1 hour after I give him his thyroid pill every 12 hours. So, that's an extra challenge to doing all the positive reinforcement training with treats as I have to time it just right. If I didn't have a job and anything else in life, it would be no problem!  

Thanks for that tip, Lloyd is hard to keep focused on walks as well no matter high value the treats are, so I will definitely see he improves if he knows his only source of food is from me.


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

Over the past week or so, I've been getting Lloyd used to a Gentler Leader head harness. We finally went out in the wild (on the sidewalk) for a brief 15 minute walk last night using the GL. I have to tell you, it seemed like I was walking a different dog. He stayed by my side. He would briefly try to paw at his snout, but would quickly stop and re-focus on walking. We saw a german shepard on the other side of the street. Lloyd paused and looked at the other dog, but didn't lose his cool. In his regular harness, I know he would have immediately started barking and going nutty. I don't think he was entirely comfortable wearing the GL, but I am sure he will get used to it. He seems to like having me put it on him as he will run up to me when I get it out. He knows that he will be rewarded handsomely with treats when I put it on him.

For the next 6 days, I'm dog sitting my neighbor's sweet 6 year old golden. Lloyd's known him since I brought him home and they are best buds. Lloyd will love having him around, but it will be more difficult to get training in. My neighbor dog has many food allergies and can't have treats. I feel bad not giving him treats when I'm rewarding Lloyd. 

I'm really feeling optimistic that the Gentle Leader is really going to help us through this journey.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

For the dog you are watching, just use his regular kibble as a treat. They don't really care that it is not the fancy treat out of the bag, they just know they are getting something. This way you won't feel bad that he is getting left out. Good luck!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

lloyddobler said:


> Over the past week or so, I've been getting Lloyd used to a Gentler Leader head harness. We finally went out in the wild (on the sidewalk) for a brief 15 minute walk last night using the GL. I have to tell you, it seemed like I was walking a different dog. He stayed by my side. He would briefly try to paw at his snout, but would quickly stop and re-focus on walking. We saw a german shepard on the other side of the street. Lloyd paused and looked at the other dog, but didn't lose his cool. In his regular harness, I know he would have immediately started barking and going nutty. I don't think he was entirely comfortable wearing the GL, but I am sure he will get used to it. He seems to like having me put it on him as he will run up to me when I get it out. He knows that he will be rewarded handsomely with treats when I put it on him.
> 
> For the next 6 days, I'm dog sitting my neighbor's sweet 6 year old golden. Lloyd's known him since I brought him home and they are best buds. Lloyd will love having him around, but it will be more difficult to get training in. My neighbor dog has many food allergies and can't have treats. I feel bad not giving him treats when I'm rewarding Lloyd.
> 
> ...


That's so great! Its a great feeling seeing them change even slightly, it spurs you on to keep training. He'll have good days and bad days I'm sure, but every improvement counts


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

Quick update. Lloyd is having a blast having his bff Brinkley stay with us this week. I think he will be a bit lost when Brinkley goes home in 2 days. I've been walking him on the gentle leader and I cannot believe the difference it has made. He is calmer and does not react the way he used to dogs. We've had dogs bark and lunge at him from across the street and he stays by my side. I hear a little grumbling, but he doesn't lose his mind. I've even been able to walk him and Brinkley together. I never would have dreamed I'd be able to do that. We were even able to walk right past 2 golden doodles (big ones) that barked at him and he didn't react at all.

Has anyone else seen this type of change just from a collar/harness change? 

Once Brinkley goes home, I am going to throw a party every time we see a dog and he looks at me and stays calm. With a second dog my hands are too full for parties! LOL. I really want to ensure this response is engrained and will carry over even when the collar is off.

I also wonder if part of his calmer demeanor may be related to Brinkley being on my other side? I guess I'll find out in a couple of days once he goes home.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow that's amazing progress in such a short time!! I can only imagine your relief! And the more relaxed you are, the more relaxed he will be. I am still trying to curb my own anxiety from past experience with my reactive boy, even though he is so much better.
I am going to have to try the gentle leader harness! 

I tried so many over the past year. At our worst phase, I used to use a system of pulleys and harnesses to try and keep him under control, a big harness with a handle, a leash tied to both sides of this, a Halti face harness, and another leash tied to that! He almost looked like he was trying bondage, LOL! Now we just use a regular collar and rubber leash.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Three things occur to me about the progress Lloyd is having in his walking. First, the gentle leader quickly taught Pilgrim what was expected on a walk. It seemed that he realised that anything other than good behaviour was useless. Second, as Djdogman says, when you're more relaxed, Lloyd will feel it. Also, there's the gang factor. Lloyd might be more secure when he's got backup and doesn't think he has to be the big protector. Whatever the reason, it was good to hear of his progress.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Lloyd's Mom, I am thinking back to the beginning of your journey, when we were both struggling with our dogs mouthing and jumping. The amount of information, knowledge, and understanding you have now cannot compare to where you started. You had so many plans and dreams for Lloyd, and instead of giving up on Lloyd, you just changed your plans and dreams to adapt to what he wants and needs. 

If it is any comfort, I will never be a carefree owner at a dog park. I was told to avoid them early on and therefore have not taken my dog. Before getting my pup, however, I made plans as to which ones I would go to, and counted on them to give him exercise and a social outlet. It is disappointing not to be able to go to them. Now I am just satisfied if my dog can walk and work alongside dogs. I've learned this is what many successful sport/confirmation dog owners want for their dogs, too-- not the ability to be in a free-for-all with random dogs. It sounds like Lloyd is making amazingly fast progress to reach this goal!

On another note, I had a friend whose dog was extremely dog reactive to every dog but the one she lived with. The dog was the most patient, loving dog with children that I have ever met. A true gem. She was my friend's heart dog, for sure. My friend didn't know to get pro help back then, so she just didn't take her dog on walks. In the end, however, the dog had a really happy and fulfilling life even without ever getting over her dog reactivity.

My own dog has made progress, and it feels like we are moving ahead-- and then he backtracks and it's hard not to feel discouraged. But I keep telling myself that his brain is so young and immature, and surely he will improve with training and time. Unfortunately, when I made this comment last night in my group training class, that maturity would help, the trainer said in front of the class: "or drugs" and then quickly apologized for that. I am not sure if she was kidding, but it was disappointing that the one thing we have been working so hard on would elicit this flippant reaction from her. 

One of the dogs in class, though, is dog reactive. The instructor told us how she also had an extremely dog reactive dog-- a Leonburger. 165 pounds! Her dog did improve with time and training

My dog's littermate placed 4th in his class at The GR National Specialty. Would my dog have even been able to walk into the room without jumping and mouthing, much less stand still to be judged? No way. I keep having to push my thoughts of comparison out of my head and keep focused on balancing both accepting who my dog is with being proactive to change what I can.

Thank you so much for sharing Lloyd's story. He is a beautiful dog with a wonderful owner.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Anele said:


> My own dog has made progress, and it feels like we are moving ahead-- and then he backtracks and it's hard not to feel discouraged. But I keep telling myself that his brain is so young and immature, and surely he will improve with training and time. Unfortunately, when I made this comment last night in my group training class, that maturity would help, the trainer said in front of the class: "or drugs" and then quickly apologized for that. I am not sure if she was kidding, but it was disappointing that the one thing we have been working so hard on would elicit this flippant reaction from her.


Don't listen to that, you are right, if you see even a small bit of progress then it will keep happening. We spent a fortune on a previous behaviourist who said our boy was "too far gone" and that we needed to medicate him. Turns out he just needed a better trainer with more experience in reactive dogs! Just for some extra reassurance, we saw that behaviourist in January this year... the picture in my signature is at a dog show in August, where we spent hours right next to lots of other dogs and had no issues whatsoever!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

One should never discount the healing properties of 'time', accompanied by commitment, compassion, patience, practice and sometimes 'resolve', wonderful things can happen for these dogs. Progress is amazing, no matter how tiny the step, set backs are part of the 'program', part of the learning curve, don't blame yourself, remind yourself that you are not quite 'there' *yet*. Set 'short term' goals, and make 'long term' plans, be realistic, you may need to change those goals or plans, along the way. 

We need to keep in mind, carefully consider, understand that this journey we are travelling is not about us, it is about them. As difficult as it is for us, it is just as, if not more, difficult for them, they are struggling too. Sometimes we need to change our perspectives, alter our dreams and accept that they may have limitations, they may never be able to do the things we wish they could, all those things that 'other' dogs do, and that is 'Okay!' they are amazing the way they are. 

Take a moment to look into your dog's eyes, feel his soul, get a sense of 'who' he is. Make him that promise that he has made to you. 'That no matter what, you will accept him for 'who he is', help him be all he can be, and love him ..... unconditionally.'


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

^^ this is making my eyes well up!! Brilliantly said.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

My Rottweiler changed when I first using the head gentle leader and that tools has worked out really well with him. He changed immediately when I put it on him. He knows it is time to work and what is expected. I think when dealing with issues it is just finding the right tool that works for you both. My golden isn't a fan of it so have switched to a martingale and a short leather lead. When I used the gentle leader and found it working on my boy it helped me be confident which travels down the lead to him great tool if it is working. Have you been asked if it is a muzzle yet?


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

lloyddobler said:


> Over the past week or so, I've been getting Lloyd used to a Gentler Leader head harness. We finally went out in the wild (on the sidewalk) for a brief 15 minute walk last night using the GL. I have to tell you, it seemed like I was walking a different dog. He stayed by my side. He would briefly try to paw at his snout, but would quickly stop and re-focus on walking. We saw a german shepard on the other side of the street. Lloyd paused and looked at the other dog, but didn't lose his cool. In his regular harness, I know he would have immediately started barking and going nutty. I don't think he was entirely comfortable wearing the GL, but I am sure he will get used to it.


 The Gentle Leader worked well to train Jet to walk nicely at my side, but to be honest, he never got used to it. We used it for most of a year and he never stopped trying to get it off.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

DJdogman said:


> Don't listen to that, you are right, if you see even a small bit of progress then it will keep happening. We spent a fortune on a previous behaviourist who said our boy was "too far gone" and that we needed to medicate him. Turns out he just needed a better trainer with more experience in reactive dogs! Just for some extra reassurance, we saw that behaviourist in January this year... the picture in my signature is at a dog show in August, where we spent hours right next to lots of other dogs and had no issues whatsoever!


I love that line of thinking-- keep an eye on any small bit of progress. You are right, that is confirmation that positive change is happening and more is definitely possible!

What a wonderful photo, to see how far your dog has come. You and your dog are truly an inspiration!


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

Bwilson said:


> My Rottweiler changed when I first using the head gentle leader and that tools has worked out really well with him. He changed immediately when I put it on him. He knows it is time to work and what is expected. I think when dealing with issues it is just finding the right tool that works for you both. My golden isn't a fan of it so have switched to a martingale and a short leather lead. When I used the gentle leader and found it working on my boy it helped me be confident which travels down the lead to him great tool if it is working. Have you been asked if it is a muzzle yet?


I haven't been asked if it's a muzzle YET. However, I used a GL on my rainbow girl and remember being asked that quite often. She had different issues... she was never dog reactive, but just pulled. She loved life and liked getting to where she wanted to go asap! The GL was the only thing out of 100s of things I tried to get her to not take me on a ride every time we left the front door. 

In this case, I'd be happy if people do think it is a muzzle. So many people rush up to us with their dog assuming he is just a big, ol' friendly, run-of-the-mill, friendly golden. I've had to tell people that he's not friendly and it doesn't stop them. They then reassure me that their dog is friendly. Really?!?!? I've stopped worrying about what other people think and just turn around and walk away. I'm not going to risk anyone getting hurt. It would be blamed on me even though I warned them.

Thanks to everyone for sharing and the reassurance. I feel like I'm 20 pounds lighter now that going outdoors isn't as stressful. I walked him over my lunch hour today and he did bark at two dogs. But, like everyone has said, there will be good days and bad days. However, it was just a few barks, no lunging, no growling. He kept by me and we kept moving. So, even though I wasn't happy about his reaction, it is still an improvement over where we were just a week ago.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

lloyddobler said:


> In this case, I'd be happy if people do think it is a muzzle. So many people rush up to us with their dog assuming he is just a big, ol' friendly, run-of-the-mill, friendly golden. I've had to tell people that he's not friendly and it doesn't stop them. They then reassure me that their dog is friendly. Really?!?!? I've stopped worrying about what other people think and just turn around and walk away. I'm not going to risk anyone getting hurt. It would be blamed on me even though I warned them.


Oh isn't that so annoying, you cross the road and they cross too cos they want to socialise THEIR dog. Please stop! Or worse when people walk along with dogs off-leash. I'm sure their dog is friendly, but when it wanders over to smell mine, I can't be in control of what happens!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Time is our friend with our project dogs...

A quick story about my own reactive Aussie girl, whose problem has always been fear of people she doesn't know. We live in an area that is porcupine heaven and some years are particularly bad. Friday night my worst nightmare happened...she got quilled in the face by a porcupine that was inside our fenced yard :doh:.

Through lots of hard work over the years, she's reasonably comfortable with our own vet, but, of course...not open on the weekend. So I drove her the two hours to the EV with my heart in my throat, because I was so worried about how she would deal with it, especially since she was already in pain.

She was very nervous, but they let me put the muzzle on, which helped, and she first had blood drawn and then went back again for the anesthesia/removal. She didn't freak out or even growl. She was able to respond to my commands and stayed focused. I was so proud of her.

If this had happened in her early years, it would have been a nightmare.

So progress IS happening, even when we think it's not, or that it's too late.


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> Time is our friend with our project dogs...
> 
> A quick story about my own reactive Aussie girl, whose problem has always been fear of people she doesn't know. We live in an area that is porcupine heaven and some years are particularly bad. Friday night my worst nightmare happened...she got quilled in the face by a porcupine that was inside our fenced yard :doh:.
> 
> ...


That is wonderful!!!! You should be proud! That is awesome, awesome progress. How is your pup recovering? I can't imagine it is pleasant. Poor thing.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Something I've learned with Zeke is that you don't always see the changes, but someone who isn't with your dog every day will. I sometimes point it out to Beth - Zeke's mom - that there are things she can easily do with him that were impossible 3 years ago. 

The other day at the park, this idiot girl with her lunging dog announced to us that, "Oh, he just has to say hi to every dog!" I'm sure she thought I was a beyotch when I said, "No, actually he doesn't" as I got between him and Max. Max wouldn't react, but I couldn't help but think of Zeke and all the other dog reactive dogs out there.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

laprincessa said:


> The other day at the park, this idiot girl with her lunging dog announced to us that, "Oh, he just has to say hi to every dog!" I'm sure she thought I was a beyotch when I said, "No, actually he doesn't" as I got between him and Max. Max wouldn't react, but I couldn't help but think of Zeke and all the other dog reactive dogs out there.


I had this situation two nights ago. I was walking both my boys and Charlie was having a bad day, pulling a lot and quite anxious, eyes darting around. Next thing I see a rottweiler OFF-LEASH running along the other side of the road. This was a very built up area of the town with lots of houses, not a field! She stopped and looked at us and went to cross over to us. I froze in panic and told my boys to sit, which calms Charlie a bit. Then I saw the owner coming round the corner, he could see my worried face and he said "she won't bother anyone, don't worry". I said its not her I'm worried about, its my boy!! Luckily the rottie ran on without crossing over to us. I'm sure my reaction really didn't help Charlie at all, he feels the anxiety through the leash, but its very hard not to feel it when you have these fools taking chances like that! We definitely have more good days than bad days now, but the bad ones still do happen occasionally, unfortunately.


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

DJdogman said:


> I had this situation two nights ago. I was walking both my boys and Charlie was having a bad day, pulling a lot and quite anxious, eyes darting around. Next thing I see a rottweiler OFF-LEASH running along the other side of the road. This was a very built up area of the town with lots of houses, not a field! She stopped and looked at us and went to cross over to us. I froze in panic and told my boys to sit, which calms Charlie a bit. Then I saw the owner coming round the corner, he could see my worried face and he said "she won't bother anyone, don't worry". I said its not her I'm worried about, its my boy!! Luckily the rottie ran on without crossing over to us. I'm sure my reaction really didn't help Charlie at all, he feels the anxiety through the leash, but its very hard not to feel it when you have these fools taking chances like that! We definitely have more good days than bad days now, but the bad ones still do happen occasionally, unfortunately.


It must be the week for people to be complete ridiculously careless! I was walking Lloyd on my lunch-break earlier this week in a popular and very busy park area. There are dogs, people on bikes, people on roller-blades, people walking, cars, you name it! This areas is surrounded by very busy and highly traveled roads. This lady had her full-size poodle off leash playing fetch. The dog ran anywhere and everywhere it wanted. She had no control. I have no idea what these folks are thinking! The dog ran up to my dogs face. Of course, Lloyd was growling the throwing a fit. The woman looked at me like I had done something wrong. Ugh! I give up! TGIF!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I admit to being guilty of letting go of Max's leash when we're at the park - AFTER I check and make sure that there are no dogs or people around. The park is wide open, so no one can suddenly come around a corner, I can see everywhere. I do it to practice recall and to give my arm a break - he pulls a tad. 
But if anyone is around at all, he stays with me. There's no reason for people to be such morons. And I agree - TGIF!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

lloyddobler said:


> That is wonderful!!!! You should be proud! That is awesome, awesome progress. How is your pup recovering? I can't imagine it is pleasant. Poor thing.


She's forgiven us for the quill debacle...for all her fear of strangers she's just a sweetheart with us. But now we may be dealing with Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency. We discovered at the EV that she weighs 50 lbs and she has always weighed 60. Since they anesthetized her for the quills I had them take xrays, which were negative, thankfully. But now we now her intermittent digestive problems aren't trivial.

So in a way...getting quilled may have been a good thing? Nope, can't say that!

Anyway, thanks for asking...now back to your thread, already in progress!


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> She's forgiven us for the quill debacle...for all her fear of strangers she's just a sweetheart with us. But now we may be dealing with Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency. We discovered at the EV that she weighs 50 lbs and she has always weighed 60. Since they anesthetized her for the quills I had them take xrays, which were negative, thankfully. But now we now her intermittent digestive problems aren't trivial.
> 
> So in a way...getting quilled may have been a good thing? Nope, can't say that!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for asking...now back to your thread, already in progress!


Well, I would agree it's a good thing if it is leading you to being able your girl! Sorry to hear she's having digestive issues, but hope that this information leads you to knowing what you need to do to make it better! If only our pups could talk....


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

Lloyd update. Lloyd's friend went home a week ago today, so we've been on our own. I've noticed he is a bit more alert and on edge on walks without Brinkley by his side. However, he is still MUCH calmer and less reactive than he was prior to using the GL. So, I'm still feeling good that the GL is a good tool for us. 

Yesterday, however, was not a good day. Lloyd was extra barky all day long.... barked at what seemed like nothing on and off all day. I haven't been able to determine why... hopefully it's just an off day. 

Last evening we were sitting on our patio and my neighbor walked by with his dog that Lloyd knows and loves, but he also had a friend's little boston terrier....Lloyd was separated from them by a fence/gate thanfully. Lloyd went nuts and was barking like that Boston was the devil. That dog was completely non-reactive and certainly didn't do anything to cause Lloyd's reaction. It was strange to me because normally Lloyd only reacts that way to big dogs. Hmmmmmm. I just can't figure this pup out for the life of me. 

Anyway, I know there are going to be days that are worse than others in this journey and today was one of them. He was just really agitated all day. 

Another neighbor who has 2 huskies asked me to go to a trick or treating dog fund raising event. Lloyd is great friends with those two dogs as he's known them since he was 8 weeks old. The event looks like it would be so much fun. I really was feeling resentful and down because I really would love to go and I wish Lloyd were the kind of dog that would be happy in that type of situation. But, he's not. I haven't had a moment where I feel like that for a month or two now.... I think I've mostly accepted where we're at, but guess I have a bit more work to do.

I love my boy so very much and would do anything for him, so I hope it doesn't come off any differently. 

We've gone to 3 BAT clinic sessions that have been interesting. Lloyd has never reacted to the dogs we work with there... they we typically are working with pit mixes which are the dogs he's ALWAYS reactive to. We have been doing great keeping him under his threshold, so keeping a very healthy distance.

Part of me is struggling to understand how that work is helping him, but I think that part of me is the inpatient part! 

Have any of you gone through BAT training and done BAT set-ups? I think I struggle with the fact that the dogs we are working with have a distance threshold that is greater than Lloyd's so we aren't able to get close enough for Lloyd to really have to work to stay calm. 

More to come....


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

lloyddobler said:


> Lloyd update. Lloyd's friend went home a week ago today, so we've been on our own. I've noticed he is a bit more alert and on edge on walks without Brinkley by his side. However, he is still MUCH calmer and less reactive than he was prior to using the GL. So, I'm still feeling good that the GL is a good tool for us.
> 
> Yesterday, however, was not a good day. Lloyd was extra barky all day long.... barked at what seemed like nothing on and off all day. I haven't been able to determine why... hopefully it's just an off day.
> 
> ...


With regards to the barking through the fence, Charlie is still doing that. We go to a small dog field only when there are no other dogs there, but if one walks by on the outside of the fence, Charlie goes crazy and sounds like he's going to rip them apart. I think he gets more defensive and thinks he has to guard the fence, and from what I've read, the fact that the dog keeps walking and eventually goes away, reinforces Charlie's idea that he's protecting the boundary from the other dogs! I'm not sure how to deal with that one.

I ordered an Easy Walk harness as Charlie was very wound up with the Gentle Leader, and I find it amazing so far (we've only had it for 2 days).




> I love my boy so very much and would do anything for him, so I hope it doesn't come off any differently.


What you are doing is exactly what is required for him. You're protecting him from a situation where you know he will be stressed out. I had to do this too when the rescue asked Charlie to walk in the St Patrick's Day parade and other things like that. I had people question me a lot why I'd bring Derek (the "good" dog) out socialising, and not bring Charlie. The reason was difficult for them to understand but I know it was what was best for Charlie. Stick to your guns, Lloyd will repay you in many other ways for all you do for him


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

Never a dull moment with my boy. Things have been going well with the reactivity for the most part. On Friday night, I walked him after it was dark and there were not that many other folks out and about. However, one of my neighbors was out. This neighbor has a big lab-mix and the dog pulls him everywhere. The dog is usually vertical as his front paws in the air. I've never seen anything like it. Anyway, we were rounding a corner on our peaceful walk and ran into my neighbor and his dog...... picture this.... the guy was running his dog on a very long retractable leash with a dog vertically in the air. The dog's owner looked like a cartoon character.... His head was trailing behind the rest of his body as the dog was pulling him like there was no tomorrow. He had zero control.

The dog surprised Lloyd and of course Lloyd let him know he wasn't happy. I couldn't help but laugh because you couldn't make for a worse situation. The guy is clearly not the brightest bulb!

Our new issue is that Lloyd has started biting and licking at his bottom and front paws. Before he started licking at his paws, I took him to the vet to have his anal glands expressed. They said they weren't that full, but that his bottom was very irritated from the licking and that I should put a cone on him for a few days or he will develop a hot spot. 

I bought a cone and put it on and the poor dog did not move for over 90 minutes. He just stood there paralyzed. He wouldn't even sit or lay down. I felt so awful for him that I took it off and sprayed his bottom with bitter apple to deter the licking. It helped, plus I've been watching him like a hawk to make sure he doesn't lick. However, this morning I noticed he's now licking at his paws. So, now I'm worried he's got allergies. 

Hopefully it is nothing and goes away..... but, of course I'm traveling at the end of this week and don't want to leave him if he's not all squared away.

I recently switched his food gradually over a 3 week period from The Honest Kitchen to Acana Pork and Butternut Squash kibble. The Honest Kitchen did not agree with him as he pooped 4 -5 or even more times per day... all large volume and the food looked exactly the same as it did when it went in. After 3 weeks he is fully on Acana and his poops are great and he's only going 2 to 3 times per day. He loves the food, so I'm hoping he's not allergic. 

I just need to quit my job and go to veterinary school. I just hate not having all the answers and being unsure what to do for my boy.


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

Wow! It's been almost 6 months since I've posted and update on my boy! I will say that Lloyd has been doing great! He's still not comfortable with all dogs, but he's come a very long way since I wrote last time. He's still does not want anything to do with boxers or pit bulls or big dogs that have that same type of look. I will likely never know what it is about those dogs that makes him so nervous! However, I've had trainers tell me that many dogs do not like boxers and pits because their eyes are set far apart and it can been off-setting for other dogs. I'm not sure if that is it or not, but at least I now know my dog well enough that I can predict which dogs he will be comfortable with and which ones he won't. We now don't have to cross the street for every dog like we did then. He will usually stay right by my side for small dogs, goldens, labs, poodles, doodles, etc. 

I've gotten used to it and have adapted my lifestyle to accommodate his preferences! No more dog parks, or going to the patio of our local pub or coffee shop. My dog would rather stay home or play with his doggy friends that he's comfortable with. Now that I know that and accept that, we are doing a okay! It wasn't easy to accept as I had hoped to have the most friendly golden in the world and be the king of the dog parks! However, I've realized Lloyd is as friendly as they come, on his own terms. He's just not confident in certain situations. He's getting better all the time. The more I just let him be and don't force him into things, the better off we've been!

I hope everyone else who's posted here who's experienced some of the same issues are also seeing progress made in the right direction! I'd love some updates from you! 

This forum was so helpful to me when we were struggling! I didn't know anyone else who was experiencing these issues and it was so comforting to know that I was not alone! Thanks to everyone who provided encouragement and advice along the way! You made such a difference!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That's a really good report. It sounds like you and Lloyd both know the limits of his acceptance and are willing to work within them. It says a lot for your patience and commitment.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

So nice to hear from you and your update! Do you have any updated pictures of your handsome boy?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so glad you're updating this thread. It's really important to recognize your dog's threshold and work within that range (regardless of whether it's aggression or anxiety). It's not a reflection of the dog's loveability....just like people dogs have their own personalities and challenges. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

lloyddobler said:


> Wow! It's been almost 6 months since I've posted and update on my boy! I will say that Lloyd has been doing great! He's still not comfortable with all dogs, but he's come a very long way since I wrote last time. He's still does not want anything to do with boxers or pit bulls or big dogs that have that same type of look. I will likely never know what it is about those dogs that makes him so nervous! However, I've had trainers tell me that many dogs do not like boxers and pits because their eyes are set far apart and it can been off-setting for other dogs. I'm not sure if that is it or not, but at least I now know my dog well enough that I can predict which dogs he will be comfortable with and which ones he won't. We now don't have to cross the street for every dog like we did then. He will usually stay right by my side for small dogs, goldens, labs, poodles, doodles, etc.
> 
> I've gotten used to it and have adapted my lifestyle to accommodate his preferences! No more dog parks, or going to the patio of our local pub or coffee shop. My dog would rather stay home or play with his doggy friends that he's comfortable with. Now that I know that and accept that, we are doing a okay! It wasn't easy to accept as I had hoped to have the most friendly golden in the world and be the king of the dog parks! However, I've realized Lloyd is as friendly as they come, on his own terms. He's just not confident in certain situations. He's getting better all the time. The more I just let him be and don't force him into things, the better off we've been!
> 
> ...


 What a fantastic update! 'Acceptance' is key - loving and living with the dog 'we have', (despite their limitations whatever they may be), is a huge step on these amazing journeys. Accepting that 'who they are' may not be who we thought they 'should be', and that is 'Okay', opens the doors to limitless possibilities. 

Bless your heart!!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

lloyddobler said:


> I've gotten used to it and have adapted my lifestyle to accommodate his preferences! No more dog parks, or going to the patio of our local pub or coffee shop. My dog would rather stay home or play with his doggy friends that he's comfortable with. Now that I know that and accept that, we are doing a okay! It wasn't easy to accept as I had hoped to have the most friendly golden in the world and be the king of the dog parks! However, I've realized Lloyd is as friendly as they come, on his own terms. He's just not confident in certain situations. He's getting better all the time. The more I just let him be and don't force him into things, the better off we've been!


Thanks for updating! Good on Lloyd, and its all because of you helping him on his journey. I so very much understand the whole pub/coffee shop thing, that was the hardest thing to accept for us too. I'm sure you'll continue to see small steps of progress over the coming months and even years, and he'll still be your best friend through it all


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lloyd*



lloyddobler said:


> Wow! It's been almost 6 months since I've posted and update on my boy! I will say that Lloyd has been doing great! He's still not comfortable with all dogs, but he's come a very long way since I wrote last time. He's still does not want anything to do with boxers or pit bulls or big dogs that have that same type of look. I will likely never know what it is about those dogs that makes him so nervous! However, I've had trainers tell me that many dogs do not like boxers and pits because their eyes are set far apart and it can been off-setting for other dogs. I'm not sure if that is it or not, but at least I now know my dog well enough that I can predict which dogs he will be comfortable with and which ones he won't. We now don't have to cross the street for every dog like we did then. He will usually stay right by my side for small dogs, goldens, labs, poodles, doodles, etc.
> 
> I've gotten used to it and have adapted my lifestyle to accommodate his preferences! No more dog parks, or going to the patio of our local pub or coffee shop. My dog would rather stay home or play with his doggy friends that he's comfortable with. Now that I know that and accept that, we are doing a okay! It wasn't easy to accept as I had hoped to have the most friendly golden in the world and be the king of the dog parks! However, I've realized Lloyd is as friendly as they come, on his own terms. He's just not confident in certain situations. He's getting better all the time. The more I just let him be and don't force him into things, the better off we've been!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the wonderful update on Lloyd. You are a GREAT DOG PARENT. Best to adapt your life to fit a dog. Not all dogs like to play with a bunch of dogs and go to the dog park. My two dogs mainly play with one another and two of our neighbors Goldens during the summer, when they come over swimming. My two have never been to a dog park. Good for you!!


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

Here are some recent photos of my Lloyd. :smile::dog:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Lloyd is so handsome....he looks happy


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

What a handsome boy. And does look so happy.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad to see the good update on LLoyd. You two are going to be a great team because you understand each other. Enjoy your boy!!!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Lloyd is absolutely breathtaking! I would just want to snuggle with him all day.

I have thought of you and Lloyd often and am so happy for you both. This is wonderful news.

If it's any consolation I can't take my dog to places like cafes either because he is over-the-top with excitement. Different reasons, same outcome.

Very very grateful you have shared this update.


----------



## Betsy (Jan 12, 2011)

*Lloyd is dog reactive*

Am enjoying reading everyones' stories. Thanks so much for sharing. Sadly too my boy is dog reactive. I have had him in obedience classes since he was a pup & I have seen improvement but at times I am so discouraged. Yes there are setbacks & it's so hard to keep plugging on. I just tell myself that at the end of the day I love him dearly & he is a great companion. Thanks!


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi all! My goodness, another year has gone by! Lloyd is now almost 3 years old; he will turn 3 in September. What a journey we have been on! Since I last wrote, things have stayed pretty much the same. However, I do admit, I have gotten lazy and haven't been working with him as much as I should to continue to reinforce the positive behaviors. Lloyd is still a very anxious guy and does react to dogs. I know how to best manage to keep him under threshold, which involves keeping a 360 degree view of our surroundings at all times and moving away from dogs that are in our vicinity. 

I got a little too comfy managing the situation this way and am now recommitting myself to reconditioning his response to his stressors and giving him more tools to be calm. I know he's comfortable at home, but is still always slighty on edge as it takes the slightest sound from a neighbor to cause him to start panting, etc.

In the last two nights, I re-read the book "Fired Up, Frantic, and Freaked Out" (https://www.amazon.com/Fired-Up-Frantic-Freaked-Out/dp/0985934921) and plan to start working on clicker and mat training. We did the mat exercise this morning before I left for work and he was lying on the mat within 5 minutes. I was amazed! When he was younger, we tried this and he picked up the mat (which is a towel) and kept running away with it. Note, he did start pawing at the towel and bunched it up in his mouth and was going to treat it like a chew toy. My first reaction was to give up, but instead I followed the book and had him touch my hand and got him to refocus on me and eventually got him to leave the mat alone and lay on it! He's always been weird about sheets and towels and likes to try to grab them out of the air when I'm folding, etc. So, I need to reshape his behaviors there.

I am also meeting with a trainer for a private lesson in a couple of weeks in the hopes she can observe me and help me understand anything I'm doing wrong and give me additional pointers on how to reshape his responses and allow him to be more confident, relaxed, and a happier pup.

I am a bit nervous as we are moving to a new place in July. I also want to get ahead of that and learn what I should do to make this as easy on him as possible. We have lived in the same building since he was born (granted, we switched units two years ago), but he's always been in the same building and neighborhood. Given his anxiety issues, I worry this will create a set back for him. Although, I have brought him on many weekend trips to other places and he does fine there. 

I hope everyone else who had commented about their anxious / reactive dogs is finding success and happiness with their pups. Re-reading this reminded me how far we've come. I still have my moments where I feel sad that Lloyd and I can't live in this world the way I did with my previous dogs. No dog parks or being able to leave the house without some level of anxiety and being on high alert for what "threats" we may encounter. But, at this point, it is a way of life. One I don't enjoy; on the other hand, I feel very bonded to Lloyd as we've been through so much together. The first year was very difficult, but once I started to "get" him, I fell completely in love and haven't looked back. Doesn't mean I don't wish he could be different at times, as I definitely have those moments. But, he loves to snuggle and makes the cutest noises when she snuggles up to me that makes my heart melt.


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

A few pics of my boy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice update! Once we start to focus on the journey and not the destination things start to come together


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Lloyd is such a handsome dog. If you are on Facebook check out the group Naught But Nice for dogs that are reactive. There are some wonderful fun games to help with focus and giving confidence to you dog. I love reading about the progress you are making. Lloyd is a very lucky boy to have you.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see update on you and Lloyd. Hope all goes well with trainer and your move to a new place!!


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

gold4me said:


> Lloyd is such a handsome dog. If you are on Facebook check out the group Naught But Nice for dogs that are reactive. There are some wonderful fun games to help with focus and giving confidence to you dog. I love reading about the progress you are making. Lloyd is a very lucky boy to have you.


Thank you! I just requested to join the group. Sounds exactly like the supportive group I need!!! I worked with my pup all weekend on mat work, which he is taking to faster than I could have imagined. It's amazing how a little maturity has improved his ability to focus for longer periods of time. When he was a pup, the mat work was a nightmare! A small dog park that is within walking distance of our recently re-opened and I've walked him over there the last few days and did some BAT work. Basically, I continued to reward him for looking at other dogs and back at me. We had a victory this morning when a big german shephard was walking down the other side of the street and he looked at me! Normally, he wouldn't bark and lunge from that distance, but he would get grumbly. This time he didn't grumble at all and looked to me and happily ate his treat. I now only wish I would have been working more diligently this whole time. We still have a LONG way to go, but I love the little victories!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

That is a great reward for you. Your hard work is paying off. That group is so kind and positive and has many suggestions. Good Luck!!!
If you scroll through you will find links to free ebooks of focus games to get you started.


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

Hello all! Time for my annual update on Lloyd! In the last year we've made great progress and Lloyd is doing better than I ever could have dreamed back when this adventure first started! We moved to a new neighborhood and apartment about a year ago. I was very nervous about that transition as our new place is a high rise which means we are forced to use the elevators and come into contact with other dogs in close quarters. Overall, Lloyd has been a champ! Every once in a while he will bark and get a bit over the top when he sees another dog getting on the elevator, but most of the time he remains under threshold and stays by my side. Note, he is never "happy" to see other dogs and I do not believe I will ever trust him to approach other dogs. I still make sure we maintain enough space so he remains calm(er). 

We also spent quite a bit of time taking some training for dogs that are reactive. He did so well there that the trainer recommended he be enrolled in manners 101. Note, this class was the most entry level training class available and we were the oldest there by at least 2 years. However, the trainer said it would be great for Lloyd to be in that environment where he's in closer quarters with other dogs. She is an awesome trainer and provides very structured classes to avoid any altercations. I think these classes gave both of us more confidence. 

I do not believe I will ever be completely anxiety free when we leave our house, but it has gotten so much easier. I've even been able to take him to public places I never would have dreamed would be possible in the past. He is fine as long as he is close to me and is not forced to interact with other dogs he doesn't know. My friend and her dog and I took him to a couple different breweries, which I NEVER would have been able to picture a few years ago. The problem with these situations is other people bring their dogs and assume that Lloyd wants to play and interact with their dog. I have learned that I have to be Lloyd's voice and will simply tell them Lloyd is not friendly. I don't apologize, but make sure I stand up for Lloyd's space. It's still not comfortable for me, but I know it's what I have to do. We don't go to these types of environments often for that reason, but I know we can manage it when we do and it's good feeling.

Next up for us will be a move. I am planning to buy a house with a yard in the next 4 - 5 months. I cannot wait for Lloyd to have his own yard to play fetch and run around with his dog friends!

Last but not least, Lloyd now has allergies, so we are working through that. Tomorrow, we have an appointment with the vet dermatologist to figure out how to manage. 

Lloyd has been my project, but I've never been more bonded to anyone. He is very much my heart dog and there isn't anything I wouldn't do for him. 

Thanks again to everyone who has supported us on this journey. This forum truly got me through some very difficult times and I can't imagine having done it without the support and great advice received! Hope everyone else is having a wonderful summer!


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

Some new pics of Lloyd!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to hear of your progress with Lloyd! wonderful pictures - he is a very handsome boy. 

Bless your heart for working with him, having a reactive dog myself I know it can have it's amazing times, and struggles as well. 
We love them for who they are, they are most the incredible best friends. As we invest ourselves in their futures, our relationship with them reaches a new level of discovering, really 'knowing', who they are, and given the chance, just how much they are capable of! 
'Believe' in them, as they do us.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

What a wonderful update! The best part was reading about your bond... funny how challenges take us on unexpected journeys with unexpected results. 

I am so excited you will be moving into a house with a yard! I am sure it will be a welcome change for you both. 

Like you, I don't allow my dogs to meet strange dogs. While my dogs are friendly, I don't see the benefit. There is too much of a push now with this misunderstanding of "socializing" dogs. 

Congratulations to you and Lloyd for all the work you have done as a team. You must be very proud of your boy, and I hope yourself, too. He's such a handsome dog!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I have followed this thread for awhile now and always appreciated the work you have put into Lloyd. It's even more meaningful to me now as I recently adopted a reactive dog. So easy to be an armchair observer and very, very different when you are living it every day.

Kuddos to you for all the hard work you have put in and building trust with Lloyd


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

*Life is good!*

Hello all - I haven't spent much time on the forum lately, but wanted to share a progress update on Lloyd. He's now 4 1/2 years old and is doing great! We bought a house with a fenced yard last November and are loving our new space and neighborhood. We have a great patio and his new favorite past time is relaxing out there with me and his tennis ball! We live in a great area that allows us to explore different areas and not have 1000s of dogs and people around the way we did the first 4 years of his life. It's much more relaxing environment and couldn't be happier with our move. The only downside is I am no longer within a 7 minute walk from my office and no longer can come home and see him during the day like I used to. However, the trade off has been well worth it. My buddy is still an anxious dog and all my friends think he's weird.... but they all love him all the more for it. He's still on Prozac and has to take a twice a day thyroid medicine and gets an allergy shot once every 4 - 5 weeks, but he's a happy and healthy boy. I am more attached to him than any dog I've ever had and am fiercely protective and would do anything for him.


The only sad thing that has happened since our last post is that we lost our 20 1/2 year old kitty (Bernice). She also had thyroid issues that were no longer able to be controlled by medicine and went blind and kept losing weight and was really struggling. It was very sad to lose her as she'd been my baby since I was just out of college. 



I've attached some pictures of Lloyd in his new yard! I worked very hard with a goal to get him his own yard for years and am so happy he now is living his best life!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this update. What a happy looking boy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Lloyd you are one lucky golden. Thank you for the update. He is a gorgeous boy. . You are an amazing owner that didn't give up and have worked through those difficult times and in the process now have each other. I am sorry about your sweet kitty. May life keep bringing you two roses instead of thorns.


----------



## Betsy (Jan 12, 2011)

Sooo happy for you!! Thanks for the update?


----------

